# Hive placement questions???



## R&M's BB Farm (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello all, the family and I are starting a new venture in beekeeping this year, and have many questions. We have been doing a lot of research about hive placement with no definitive answers directly to our situation. I hope some of you have a similar situation, so here it goes. 

I have an area the faces southeast that will get some afternoon shade, here in South Carolina, I think that would be best. How close to a driveway, sawmill (small hobby mill), foot traffic and gardening can the hive be? I have seen them close to the house and right next to peoples gardens, and I know you have to keep the grass mowed around the general area?? So what would you all recommend? 

Thank you, Robert


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

They recommend a 15 foot "flight path" from the hive entrance. That being said,in the suburbs many plant bushes in that flight path to force the bees to fly higher so people won't be exposed to them while walking by.
A lot will depend on the health of your bees. An unhealthy hive is an unhappy hive. I mow within 2 feet of the hive entrance every time. I had one hive that the skunks were raiding and I didn't know it. If you were within 50 yards of them you got stung.
Facing off east or southeast is best to get them active in the morning. Many people want sun on them in the evening to keep them working longer.Shade in the middle of the day is a good thing. Shade all the time is not. They don't work enough to be healthy therefore they are not happy but still much nicer than bees being stressed by predators.
Enjoy learning.

Wade


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Shade in Indiana may be fine, if you don't have SHB. Shade in SC is a hive killer. The SHB love it and will destroy a hive quickly.

That is a perfect example of why we need your location in your profile to be able to help. Beekeeping is VERY location specific.

You only need a few feet clearance on each side and behind the hive. You need several feet to the front of the hive, as 1shot said. If they don't accidentally bump into you when taking off and landing, you will likely be fine most times. Like he said, skunks, queenlessness, other maladies can make them mean at times.

The sawmill or any motor running near them for an extended time may rile them. I would keep them as far away from it as feasible.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm in Michigan and keep my bees in full sun as much as possible. They seem to be less cranky than the ones I have had in part afternoon shade.
I mow in front of my hoives and run the weed whacker and have no problems with them.

I space the hives a hive cover wide and a tiny bit more side to side.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

my wife says if I want they can be put next to the frount or back door ,, they keep her sister away now , about 45 feet from the house ,, if closer no way would she come ,, but thats us .. have them were they are so kids cann't see them ..


----------

